# Scheda wireless non rilevata

## GianGian2387

Scusate, ho ripetuto l’installazione, installato i driver, e impostato le regole wpa supplicant per l’avvio automatico…

Riavvio il sistema…

Messaggio di errore per l’avvio wpa, eseguo login digito ifconfig e non esiste la scheda Wi-Fi…

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[moderazione]Per un nuovo problema dovresti aprire un nuovo thread, questo permette a chi cerca di trovare più facilmente una risposta.[/moderazione]

Il driver è caricato? Cosa riporta il comando lspci -knn?

----------

## GianGian2387

 *Quote:*   

> Network controller
> 
> [0280]: Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries BCM4360 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [14e4:43a0] (rev 03)
> 
> Subsystem: Apple Inc. BCM4360 802.11ac
> ...

 

----------

## oRDeX

Potresti postare anche l'output di 

```
iw dev
```

 e 

```
iw phy
```

 per favore?

----------

## GianGian2387

Digitando questi comandi non ricevo nessun messaggio

----------

## oRDeX

Puoi postare l'output di lsmod e dmesg?

Puó essere che il driver wl abbia problemi ad inizializzare l'interfaccia o magari un altro driver sta bloccando la scheda.

----------

## oRDeX

 *GianGian2387 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Kernel modules: bcma, wl 

 

Ora che ci riguardo: questa riga indica quale modulo potrebbe gestire la scheda ma non é caricato.

Immagino serva un

```
modprobe wl
```

----------

## GianGian2387

Dando modprobe wl:

 *Quote:*   

> Modprobe: FATAL: module wl Not found in Directory /lib/modules/5.15.69-gentoo-dist

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Stai usando i moduli net-wireless/broadcom-sta? Se la risposta è affermativa cosa torna il comando equery f net-wireless/broadcom-sta (se non hai il comando equery installa app-portage/gentoolkit) e uname -a?

----------

## GianGian2387

con il primo comando:

 *Quote:*   

> !!! No installed packages matching 'net-wirelessbroadcom-sta'
> 
> * Searching for net-wirelessbroadcom-sta...

 

con il secondo:

 *Quote:*   

> Linux 5.15.69-gentoo-dist #1 SMP x86 intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4288U CPU @2.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *GianGian2387 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   !!! No installed packages matching 'net-wirelessbroadcom-sta'
> 
> * Searching for net-wirelessbroadcom-sta... 

 

Questo vuol dire che non hai installato il pacchetto, quindi installalo e poi dai il comando modprobe wl.

----------

## GianGian2387

da live:

 *Quote:*   

> (chroot) ubuntu-studio / # emerge --ask net-wirelessbroadcom-sta
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 10 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news read to view new items.
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Questo succede perché stai usando il kernel 5.15.0-46-lowlatency ma hai selezionato il kernel 5.15.69-gentoo-dist.

Come vedi dall'output ha installato il modulo in /lib/modules/5.15.69-gentoo-dist/net/wireless/wl.ko ma quando fai modprobe lo cerca in /lib/modules/5.15.0-46-lowlatency.

----------

## GianGian2387

Per risolvere? Devo ricompilare il Kernel? Come dovrei fare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *GianGian2387 wrote:*   

> Per risolvere? Devo ricompilare il Kernel? Come dovrei fare?

 

Posta per favore l'output dei comando uname -a, eselect kernel list e di ls -l /usr/src.

----------

## GianGian2387

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> uname:
> 
> Linux Sparrow5.15.69-gentoo-dist #1 SM Tue Sep 20 14:40:36 -00 2022 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) 15-4288U CPU. @ 2:60GHZ GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
> ...

 

Ecco

----------

## oRDeX

@fedeliallalinea credo che il problema sia che sta usando una live, quindi il kernel lowlatency é quello della live, ma ovviamente il driver broadcom guarda cosa c'é in /usr/src per installarsi.

@GianGian2387: perché sei da live?

----------

## GianGian2387

L’ultimo post i comandi non erano da live, la live la utilizzo quando mi dite di installare qualche applicazione, visto che non ho la connessione funzionante

----------

## GianGian2387

 *Quote:*   

> Sparrow /home/nemo *# modprobe wl
> 
> Sparrow /home/nemo # ifconfig
> 
> 10: flags=73<UP, LOOPBACK, RUNNING>
> ...

 

Questi sono tutti io comandi che avevate chiesto non da live

Non avendo linea non posso reinstallare il modulo Wi-Fi

----------

## fedeliallalinea

oRDeX,

grazie ora capisco.

GianGian2387,

ma l'installazione l'hai già fatta o stai partendo da zero dal livecd?

----------

## GianGian2387

l'installazione l'ho gia fatta

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E perché lo installi da chroot e non avvii normalmente?

----------

## GianGian2387

Per installare il driver Wi-Fi o il Tool che mi hai detto tu, avevo bisogno di una connessione attiva, tutti gli altri comandi gli ho dati da macchina avviata (senza connessione)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *GianGian2387 wrote:*   

> Per installare il driver Wi-Fi o il Tool che mi hai detto tu, avevo bisogno di una connessione attiva, tutti gli altri comandi gli ho dati da macchina avviata (senza connessione)

 

In realtà puoi scaricare i seguenti files da un qualsiasi pc

```
https://docs.broadcom.com/docs-and-downloads/docs/linux_sta/hybrid-v35_64-nodebug-pcoem-6_30_223_271.tar.gz 

https://docs.broadcom.com/docs-and-downloads/docs/linux_sta/README_6.30.223.271.txt 
```

Poi avvii normalmente la tua gentoo e copi i file in /var/cache/distfiles. A questo punto puoi lanciare emerge net-wireless/broadcom-sta.

----------

## GianGian2387

Ho fatto come mi hai detto:

 *Quote:*   

> /home/nemo # emerge net-wireless/broadcom-sta
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 10 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news read to view new items.
> ...

 

Digitando ifconfig continuo a non visualizzare la scheda

Sempre dall'installazione ho ridato tutti i comandi che mi avete chiesto in questo tread, ecco i risultati:

 *Quote:*   

> Sparrow /home/nemo # lspci -knn
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT DRAM Controller [8086:0a04] (rev 09)
> 
> 	Subsystem: Apple Inc. Haswell-ULT DRAM Controller [106b:011a]
> ...

 Last edited by GianGian2387 on Fri Sep 30, 2022 10:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il modulo lo ha caricato senza errori? L'interfaccia wireless ora è visibile?

----------

## GianGian2387

No, digitando ifconfig, non rileva alcuna scheda...

----------

## oRDeX

uhm...Puoi eseguire

 *Quote:*   

> modprobe wl

 

e dopo postare l'output di

```
lsmod |grep wl
```

e

```
dmesg
```

?

----------

## GianGian2387

 *Quote:*   

> [    0.158272] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0xb0700000-0xb07fffff]
> 
> [    0.159189] ACPI: PCI: Interrupt link LNKA configured for IRQ 0
> 
> [    0.159192] ACPI: PCI: Interrupt link LNKA disabled
> ...

 

----------

## oRDeX

 *Quote:*   

>  [ 5.131016] b43-phy0 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 12, Type 11 (AC), Revision 1) 

 

Questo é il driver b43 che cerca di rilevare la scheda, ma non riesce.

Mi domando se possa comunque creare un conflitto.

Se fai modprobe -r b43 wl e poi di nuovo modprobe wl cambia qualcosa?

dmesg |tail -n 50 dovrebbe mostrare l'esito.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Mi domando se possa comunque creare un conflitto.

 

Direi di sì visto che quando installi broadcom-sta alla fine ti riporta il messaggio

```
 *   B43: If you insist on building this, you must blacklist it!

 *   BCMA: If you insist on building this, you must blacklist it!

 *   SSB: If you insist on building this, you must blacklist it!

 *   MAC80211: If you insist on building this, you must blacklist it!
```

----------

## sabayonino

Salve

Mi intrometto : 

Ma i drivers broadcom dovrebbero in qualche modo già essere inclusi nel kernel 

kernel-bin

```
zcat /proc/config.gz | grep B43

CONFIG_B43=m

CONFIG_B43_BCMA=y

CONFIG_B43_SSB=y

CONFIG_B43_BUSES_BCMA_AND_SSB=y

# CONFIG_B43_BUSES_BCMA is not set

# CONFIG_B43_BUSES_SSB is not set

CONFIG_B43_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_SDIO=y

CONFIG_B43_BCMA_PIO=y

CONFIG_B43_PIO=y

CONFIG_B43_PHY_G=y

CONFIG_B43_PHY_N=y

CONFIG_B43_PHY_LP=y

CONFIG_B43_PHY_HT=y

CONFIG_B43_LEDS=y

CONFIG_B43_HWRNG=y

# CONFIG_B43_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_B43LEGACY=m

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_LEDS=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_HWRNG=y

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_DMA=y
```

Probabilemente deve solo abilitare/disabilitare qualche voce blacklistando appunto il modulo indicato da Fedeliallalinea per il caricamento del firmware

----------

## oRDeX

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> Salve
> 
> Ma i drivers broadcom dovrebbero in qualche modo già essere inclusi nel kernel 
> 
> 

 

La sua 4360 non é supportata dal driver b43, quindi richiederebbe il driver proprietario.

Come dice @fedeliallalinea probabilmente andrebbero messi in blacklist i moduli menzionati, onde evitare conflitti.

Come primo test si puó provare a fare un modprobe -r di tutti quei moduli e vedere se wl riesce a rilevare la scheda (occhio che alcuni moduli potrebbero ri-caricarsi in automatico).

----------

## GianGian2387

Scusate il ritardo nel rispondere... eseguendo questi comandi:

```
Se fai modprobe -r b43 wl e poi di nuovo modprobe wl cambia qualcosa?

dmesg |tail -n 50 dovrebbe mostrare l'esito.
```

finalmente visualizzo il modulo wifi e riesco a connettermi, una cosa... quando poi riavvio perde le impostazioni e devo digitare nuovamente i comandi, come faccio a rendere permanenti queste modifiche?

Grazie

----------

## sabayonino

Aggiungi il modulo b43 in blacklist

```
# echo "blacklist b43" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
```

riavvia.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel_Modules#Blacklist_modules

----------

## oRDeX

 *GianGian2387 wrote:*   

> Scusate il ritardo nel rispondere... eseguendo questi comandi:
> 
> ```
> Se fai modprobe -r b43 wl e poi di nuovo modprobe wl cambia qualcosa?
> 
> ...

 

Ottimo!

Oltre a quanto suggerisce sabayonino (che é prassi corretta), potresti anche decidere di non compilare il modulo b43 la prossima volta che ricompili un nuovo kernel.

----------

## GianGian2387

non funzionava, ho aggiunto anche: BCMA, SSB, MAC80211. 

Ora quando eseguo il login la connessione risulta essere attiva, vi ringrazio per l'aiuto

----------

## GianGian2387

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

>  *GianGian2387 wrote:*   Scusate il ritardo nel rispondere... eseguendo questi comandi:
> 
> ```
> Se fai modprobe -r b43 wl e poi di nuovo modprobe wl cambia qualcosa?
> 
> ...

 

Come faccio ad escludere questo modul durante la compilazione del kernel? (ho trovato la sezione Broadcom ma nello specifico non ho trovato i moduli che vorrei non compilare) kernel 5.15.69

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *GianGian2387 wrote:*   

> Come faccio ad escludere questo modul durante la compilazione del kernel? (ho trovato la sezione Broadcom ma nello specifico non ho trovato i moduli che vorrei non compilare) kernel 5.15.69

 

Se dal menuconfig del kernel premi il tasto '/' ti si apre una finestra di ricerca, inserendo il nome del modulo dovrebbe dirti in che menu si trova.

----------

